# Acer recovery



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey guys I have an Aspire 3620, and i need to recover the factory settings, I had a virus get into my computer and messed up xp. I tried acer alt+f10 at the splash screen, does do anything. Any other ways to get this recovery to work? I know the drive is still there as it shows up in a linux live cd.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Recovery CD's should work.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

O, ya thats another problem, dont got any of those.

EDIT: the only cd I got was NAV2006, which seems useless.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you try launching the eRecovery software from the start menu or desktop icon as listed (see attached graphic) in the Acer documentation ( https://www.synapsenow.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/Acer eRecovery Management.pdf )?

FYI, we have the Aspire 3610 and it did not come with system recovery discs. However it did offer the option to burn a set the first time the computer was used. I think it took about three CDs to fit it all.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I had to order a complete set of recovery CDs from Acer recently. They were $50 with shipping. The reason we had to order was that the CDs that came with the system were defective and the computer was just barely out of warranty. After the new CDs arrived, we discovered to our dismay that the defect must have affected an entire run of CDs. The new CDs were defective in the same way--unreadable image file.

Finally, we took it to a local service center where they had a good set and we restored it in short order.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

@cwwozniack
I can not get into windows

@Alex
I ordered the cds from Acer, luckily I am in warranty so it was free. But $50? thats insane


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That was second-day delivery and it beat the cost of a new copy of XP.

The customer was paying for it so it was no skin off my nose.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it possible to install 98 or something like that then, edit the boot loader to allow the recovery partition to install xp? If so can some please help me out, I really need this computer working.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If you set up the hard disk on FAT32 and install Windows 98, you can install Windows XP later from a standard Windows XP install disk and XP will automatically set it up on a dual-boot menu for Windows 98 and XP.

That is the only way to do a dual boot. You cannot, however, use the system recovery after Windows 98. The System Recovery set will automatically wipe out Windows 98.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

Im not sure if you understood what I said. I have a recovery partition, I cannot access it, I was wondering if i could possibly set up through boot.ini where i can start the setup on that computer. IE boot from Partition 1 when Recovery is selected. Now another thing, may be completely useless, but when i install linux, i can boot the recovery partition from the grub boot loader.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't know of any way that installing Windows 98 would help you access/activate the System Recovery.

I would have to defer to Acer Tech Support; however, my past experience with Acer Tech Support was abysmal--and that isn't just one experience. Acer used to build some of the most pitifully-performing systems. Their systems have improved; but, what was typically poor tech support actually got worse in the process of their improving the hardware.

Sorry, I cannot help you more.

Good luck with Acer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll have to disagree with Alex. Acer laptops and LCD panels are terrible products to match their really pathetic tech support.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I just wish everyone would just be reasonable and not express opinions that vary from mine.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont have a problem with there products, except they are not invincible to viruses, but tech supprt does suck, but with good tech support we woundt have great sites like this.


----------

